# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Скрипт вычисления относительного пути

## portableman

Помогите, написать скрипт рассчёта относительного пути, пожалуста. У самого ума не хватает:confused:.
Имеется путь к папке
Имеется путь к файлу
которые задаются в параметрах к скрипту
Нужно рассчитать путь к файлу отностительно данной папки и передать его в буфер обмена.
Извиняюсь если не в тот раздел пишу..

----------


## portableman

Задача решена следующим образом
Скрипт AutoIt:


```
#include <File.au3>
ClipPut(_PathGetRelative($CmdLine[1], $CmdLine[2]))
```

Скрипту задаются в качестве параметров 1-ый - путь к папке, 2-ой - путь к файлу. Значение относительного пути передаётся в буфер обмена.

----------

